# alternating cycles



## emeraldeyes (Feb 14, 2010)

I know IBS can be affected by hormones, and I used to have my cycle patterns down. They went like this:Right before/during period: DRight after period until cycle day 12: Normal/borderline D but easily controlled through a restrictive diet.Cycle day 12 until ovulation: DOvulation: "Transition" (Cramping, bloating, feels like it should be D but it isn't, and lots of gas)Ovulation until right before period: C Once I realized the pattern, it made it easier to plan around this. It wasn't always exact, but it didn't vary too much from the above. But a few months ago I had a really mild cycle where I didn't have much of a D flare-up at all, just some mild C after ovulation. Thought I was lucky until the next cycle when I didn't get a break! Constant D, and even after ovulation (when i normally feel my best), I got all those symptoms PLUS the gas/bloating/cramping that comes with transition. The next cycle was another mild one with few symptoms. Obviously, I love those cycles where there are hardly any symptoms and it's so nice to be able to go so long without too many issues. But those cycles (like my current one) where it's nonstop... I'm stuck in the house for a month at a time! Good thing I don't work! I'm wondering if anyone else has had this happen, where the pattern seemed to shift. And if IBS is hormone-affected, why would it vary every other cycle? And how can I cope with what seems to be the symptoms of C and D *at the same time*?Just curious. Thanks for your help!


----------



## melodymsw (Mar 28, 2010)

Yep, sounds like me! I will say it got more and more erratic the past two years as I got more deeply into peri-menopause. Now that I just had my hysterectomy, my hormones are so out of whack, it's crazy. I am hoping for some relief soon as things calm down. No more hormones! As far as controlling it, I did exactly what you did. There were times when I ate only rice and toast for days! Sometimes i ate nothing till things calmed down. I know it's not what we're supposed to do, but I have to work. It did the trick. Until the last 8 months...


----------

